# Game Of Thrones



## NohCego (Oct 2, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU Intel 4770K Socket 1150
Cooler Master Haf Stacker 935
Cooler Master PSU V1200 Platinum
Cooler Master Fans Jet Flo 120MM
Asus Maximus VII Formula
Asus GTX 780 Strix 6G
OCZ Vector SSD 120G x 2
Western Digital HD Caviar Black 1T
HyperX Memory Fury 16G 1866
Bitspower X-Station
Bitspower G1/4 Thread 90- Degree Rotary Adapter
Bitspower Female Pass/ Throught Fitting
Bitspower Extender Black Spark
Bitspower G1/4 Thread 90- Degree Female to Female
Bitspower Crystal LinkTube with Black Spark Multi Link Adapter G1/4
Bitspower HD-350 Acrylic Top With Stainless Panel
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250
Bitspower CPU Block Brass Top Version
G-Vans Fan Controller 
X-Zone Sleeve
MNPCTECH overkill/120mm_fan_grill


----------



## zo0lykas (Oct 2, 2014)

OMG!

This case looks so nice, well m8 nice job, if its your job


----------



## utengineer (Oct 2, 2014)

I like the interior lining material.  Very unique aesthetic compared to the trite vinyl and powder coated based builds.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 2, 2014)

nice build i like that, but im not stack case fan


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Oct 2, 2014)

is this airbrush work?  very nice!


----------



## Patrick3463 (Oct 2, 2014)

AWESOME case. Matched all colours perfectly. Nothing too dominant. Love the leather finish. Personally not my type of a case but for the time, effort and creativity put into this you deserve a 10/10


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 4, 2014)

Winter is coming.
Good choice with the leather, well done.


----------



## Torus15 (Oct 6, 2014)

Respect Chap, I would love to have the skill and tooling to have a go at some external case modding, but tend to stick with the internals only cos they can be hid.
I'm assuming given your pump position that the loop was filled form the top radiator.


----------



## Redkaliber (Oct 7, 2014)

DUDE! so awesome. excellent attention to detail. I like the rear side door graphic. And the leather shroud. 10/10


----------



## Redwin (Oct 11, 2014)

Uber cool dude! Amazing stuff!


----------

